# Mazda bongo ? conversion



## garfagnana7 (Oct 5, 2012)

Recently got a bongo its un converted we have been away in it for 10 days and were really getting the hang of it by the end of it . but it does involve a lot of moving things about each time you want to make a cup of. tea or things like that . does any one have any opinion on conversions . are they worth it as i am not sure about losing bed space. would appreciate any ideas thanks


----------



## Cashew (Oct 5, 2012)

You might want to check out:
Bongo Fury!
They have a very active and helpful forum, and pictures of various types of conversions for Bongos.
Quite a few places doing Bongo conversions, some even managing to keep a wide lower bed.

Cashew


----------



## vwalan (Oct 5, 2012)

hi i just cook etc on the back door step or just behind the rear seats . keep saying i might convert mine but never do. bought a single rear lift up seat thinking i might put a cooker washing unit behind the side door but havent yet. sometimes think i may sell it .havent used much lately . but great little vehicles .


----------



## Native Warrior (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi, we've got a side conversion Clearcut Campervan Conversions - Mazda Bongo - FamilyVan Conversion

http://http://www.clearcutconversions.co.uk/conversions/mazda-bongo-campervan/family-van-conversion.html

With 2 young  children we wanted the original 3 point seatbelts in rear, have 7 belted seats, plenty of room for all of us to sleep.


----------



## GMG31 (Oct 5, 2012)

*bongo converstion*

MAZDA BONGO CAMPER INTERIOR CONVERSION FURNITURE KIT | eBay

If you are handy this is one of the most cost effective methods.  Their web site convert your van has a section specifically for bongos and he does some stunning units.  Check out the gloss black 50s diner look.

Its also worth reading this handy document about what constitutes a motor home because many Bongos don't.

http://www.dft.gov.uk/vosa/repository/Motor Caravans - Advice.pdf


----------



## emather (Oct 5, 2012)

This thread on Bongo Fury has a lot of ideas to view!


----------



## vwalan (Oct 5, 2012)

the hardest part is making the decision to dump the seats .they actually work well as a mini bus and do flatten almost good enough to use as a camper.
once out you cant sell them ,no one wants them . you keep them for years or dump them . 
it does seem a shame as the back rests make tables with plastic dining trays built in . the front seats make seat squabs for using the middle seats as the dinner table . 
very thought out in japan . seems a shame to chuck it all away. 
most of the conversions limit the vehicle use after the conversion . i have had mine 5 yrs now still cant make my mind up.


----------



## tonnee (Oct 5, 2012)

I reversed the middle seats and fitted a table so we can use this to sit in at night etc if the weathers not good, we sleep up in the roof and also have a driveaway awning fitted with a double bedroom and space for cooking etc


----------



## garfagnana7 (Oct 6, 2012)

*bongo conversion*

Thanks for all the ideas have checked out the web sites plenty of good ideas thanks


----------

